# Allen Wrenches



## rake60 (Mar 9, 2012)

That Enco lathe at work came with all of the hand tools you would need to work on it.
You can imagine the quality of those tools, especially the metric Allen wrenches.
They round off with very little effort.

Since I was within striking distance of a Sears store this evening.... 







OK, here's my story.

Each 13 piece set was $19.99 but if you bought them in the combination pack, Metric and SAE, it was $34.99

Since my 11 piece Craftsman hex key set doesn't include a 7/64" key that I need occasionally, and that set is 
not ball end, I _*HAD*_ to get both sets!
Beside that I _saved_ $4.99, right? scratch.gif

Allen wrenches / hex keys are one of those simple tools that it just doesn't pay to skimp on.

Rick


----------



## lazylathe (Mar 9, 2012)

Looks like good quality sets Rick!

I need to get some ball ended allen wrenches.
Some bolts are a pain to get to and the ball ends make it so much easier!!

Andrew


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Mar 9, 2012)

What upsets me is that a lot of the Craftsman stuff is not made in USA anymore. I have several sets of Allen wrenches. The good stuff is still cheap. I doubt I'll ever use the 5/8" one I got in a diemakers toolbox I bought.


----------



## rake60 (Mar 9, 2012)

dieselpilot  said:
			
		

> I doubt I'll ever use the 5/8" one I got in a diemakers toolbox I bought.



The ram locking screws in the big vertical boring mill I used to operate were 5/8".
I still have a couple of those hex key laying around.






They are the perfect length for a back scratcher. 

Rick


----------



## smfr (Mar 10, 2012)

I made sure that my metric wrenches had a gold finish, and the SAE ones black so I could easily tell them apart.


----------



## purpleknif (Mar 10, 2012)

If its an allen wrench and it don't say Bhondus its garbage.


----------



## mklotz (Mar 10, 2012)

purpleknif  said:
			
		

> If its an allen wrench and it don't say Bhondus its garbage.



First off, it's spelled Bondhus and I think you'll find that Wiha tools are just as good, if not better.


----------



## Sshire (Mar 10, 2012)

I don't know about the Bondhus, but I agree with Marv. I've gotten a set of small Wiha nut drivers and hex drivers and they are very nicely made (in Germany). 
Best
Stan


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 10, 2012)

If it is an Allen wrench " Allen" will be stamped on it otherwise it is a hex key .
Tin


----------



## rake60 (Mar 10, 2012)

A hex key has always been an Allen wrench to me.

I have a Whirlpool refrigerator in the kitchen. 
I call it a fridge. 
Only Frigidaire appliances are true "fridges".

Just a cat by a common name.

When I started this thread, I was wondering if using the Allen Wrench name would
draw comments.

I had expected it would. 

Rick


----------



## Holt (Mar 10, 2012)

In Denmark its called Unbraco, in Switzerland its called Inbus, i think most contries have a name for the hex key

Holt


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 10, 2012)

I know rick but had to be technical. 
Channel Locks -water pump pliers
Crescent wrench -adjustable wrench. 
super glue -cynoacalate

............
All in fun friendly banter.

Tin


----------



## Maryak (Mar 10, 2012)

Across the pond

Allen Wrench - Allen Key
Crescent Wrench - Shifting Spanner
Channel Locks - ????

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## tel (Mar 10, 2012)

Multigrips I think Bob.

Back to allen keys - Unbrako get my vote.


----------



## Maryak (Mar 10, 2012)

tel,

I was thinking along the lines of self locking pliers. Multigrips or Monkey wrenches don't lock and most often don't grip either, (well at least when I butcher something with them).






Best Regards
Bob


----------



## tel (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh I agree - the very best use for multigrips is for throwing at the cat, but I think that's what they mean.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 11, 2012)

Tel

self locking pliers are commonly called vise grips
These are channel locks




photo from Channel lock tools
I do work for a local chemical plant the operators carry a pair of these a screw driver and an explosion proof flashlight if those tools won't fix it call a mechanic. 
tin


----------



## Dave420g (Mar 11, 2012)

From 'across the pond'

self locking wrench = Mole Grips (Mole was a manufacturer)
Channel locks I know as a plumbers wrench (probably obvious where that comes from)
crescent wrench is just a spanner, if it has an open end and a closed end it is a combination spanner, the closed end is a ring spanner, if it is adjustable, its an adjustable spanner. Simple really!

We also make stuff out of Aluminium (note the 2nd i) :

Dave


----------



## mklotz (Mar 11, 2012)

Is the term 'spanner' also used in the UK for the sort of tool we 
Americans call a spanner, namely a bar fitted with two pins that enter holes or notches in the nut/ring to be turned?

Do the members of the commonwealth refer to any tool as a wrench?


----------



## fcheslop (Mar 11, 2012)

Sorry Dave an adjustable is known as a shifter up north :big: 
best wishes frazer


----------



## Maryak (Mar 11, 2012)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> Do the members of the commonwealth refer to any tool as a wrench?



Not usually, sometimes pipe wrench but more often stillson. Of course the usual disclaimer that's just my take on it. :







And D spanner






Best Regards
Bob


----------



## rake60 (Mar 11, 2012)

According to the manufacturer of the Chinese lathe purchased from Enco,
a "Crecsent Wrench" is a "Monkey Wrench". 

To me, THIS is a "Monkey Wrench".






It isn't really a pipe wrench with flat jaws on both side.

Who knows! :shrug:

Rick


----------



## tel (Mar 11, 2012)

Nah, that's a Stillson!

And Tin's channel locks are multigrips.

Very few wrenches down here, but plenty of spanners, AND more than a few _*wenches *_if you are still fast enough.


----------



## Maryak (Mar 11, 2012)

tel  said:
			
		

> AND more than a few _*wenches *_if you are still fast enough.



Hard to find one with nice teeth ;D

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 11, 2012)

Diamond Auto Wrenches 
Also known as: Ford Wrench and Monkey Wrench

Manufactured by Crescent Tool go figure. So is this too a Cresent wrench ?






Rick what you are showing is a pipe wrench. 






this is a crescent wrench. 
Tin


----------



## tel (Mar 11, 2012)

Ah yes! That's also what I know as a monkey wrench.

Interesting tho' - here it is always shifting _spanner_ or monkey _wrench_ - which is about the only wrench we have.


----------



## steamer (Mar 11, 2012)

rake60  said:
			
		

> According to the manufacturer of the Chinese lathe purchased from Enco,
> a "Crecsent Wrench" is a "Monkey Wrench".
> 
> To me, THIS is a "Monkey Wrench".
> ...




Well, that I would call a "Stilson" wrench.  The Monkey wrench is the one that Tin illustrates first in his post.

The "Stilson" jaw articulates to grip the pipe while the Monkey wrench jaw does not.


----------



## Mosey (Mar 11, 2012)

According to Wikipedia, the you are holding just below is a Stilson or Monkey wrench, and it is for soft pipe as it tightens up when you rock it aginst the fitting. I call it a pipe wrench or monkey wrench.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 12, 2012)

The folks that write up Wikipedia probably do not dirty there hands with tools. I do not always trust what is said on how things are made or posted to Wikipedia just one persons view.They are trying to get the basics across and loose details sometimes important ones. 
 I can see they look similar enough that folks would get them confused. Different tools different uses one for pipe one for large nuts and bolts.
One can and I have gripped large nuts with a pipe wrench but a monkey wrench is useless for pipe. 
My view for what it is worth. 
The main thing is understand how tools are used and intended purpose. Ie use the right tool for the the job. or at least the best you have on hand. 


> A Rose by any other name is still a rose.
> William Shakespeare


Tin


----------



## lazylathe (Mar 12, 2012)

Where i come from we have spanners and not wrenches.
The only wrench i know is a monkey wrench or more correctly known as a bobbejaan spanner!!! :big:

It must be true if it is in Wikipedia: :big:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pipe_wrench

When i talk to some people and talk about " throwing a spanner in the works" i get a lot of confused looks... ;D

Andrew


----------



## arnoldb (Mar 12, 2012)

:big: Andrew stole the words from my mouth...

A bobbejaan spanner is a most useful tool; if nothing else is around it can do pipe work, tighten or loosen bolts with rounded-over heads, and be used as a hammer ;D

We call a crescent wrench a "shifting spanner" - used to round over bolt heads so one can get to play with "vise grips" or the bobejaan spanner ;D

What Tin referred to as "Channel Locks" we tend to call "water pump pliers" in the southern parts of Africa.

The self locking wrench/mole grips we cal vise grips :big:

Now, that's some more spanners in the works 

Kind regards, Arnold


----------



## tornitore45 (Mar 12, 2012)

Channel Lock in Italy are call Papagallo (Parrot), it looks like one to me.


----------



## max corrigan (Apr 18, 2012)

Dave420g  said:
			
		

> From 'across the pond'
> 
> self locking wrench = Mole Grips (Mole was a manufacturer)
> Channel locks I know as a plumbers wrench (probably obvious where that comes from)
> ...


Dave back in my apprenticeship days, the original mole grip was called an "elmo grip" it did'nt have the release lever, later using the same lettering it was changed to mole with the release lever,these grips when closed would get your hand caught, if you were not careful, had many a painful "black mans pinch" from these!
these mole grips were never in the same street as the original US "vise grips" in my opinion
Regards Max.....


----------



## Xlmyford (Apr 18, 2012)

Holt  said:
			
		

> in Switzerland its called Inbus
> Holt


Hello.
The name "Inbus",which is used for socket head cap screws in Germany as well,is the acronym for
 (In)nensechskantschraube (B)auer (u)nd (S)chaurte.Bauer und Schaurte is a company.
The correct German name is Innensechskantschraube.
Over the years the name "Inbusschlüssel" ("schlüssel"means key in German) had become synonym for the wrench,similar thing happened in the US.
Everyone knows an Allen key,which is synonym for a hex key.
If you ask me,my Allen keys,like the most of my tools,metric and imperial,are made by Stahlwille,
Genuine made in Germany.Almost indestructible.

Cheers,Ralph


----------



## Holt (Apr 18, 2012)

I can imagine that Inbus is used in all German speaking countries (that would be Germany, Austria and Switzerland i guess) I saw them named Inbus on the drawers of a big tool cabinet in the workshop at the former LEGO factory Willisau Switzerland, where i have been send to alter machines from time to time, back in the days working at LEGO Denmark machine workshop 

Holt


----------

